# Trying some brushes



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

What do you think?

I extremely rushed everything (especially text) but the background , which i didn't put that much into.

But anyways..

I dl'ed some brushes and tried to abuse them for the BG.

Any tips?


----------

